# Newest wheelset.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I just recieved these a couple of days ago from Ligero Wheelworks in Chattanooga, Tn, AKA Bikemesenger. My new wheels are Alex 3.1 Crostini rims laced two across with Black Sapim Cxray spokes, 24 front and 28 rear to Tune 70 and 180 hubs. Why does tune make such a pretty cassette freehub that will be hidden by the cassette? That red is hot. I originally wanted a 24 rear but Troy called me and didn't think it was wise and felt uncomfortable building a 24 rear with such a light rim. If we went with my original build it would have been about, four spokes and nipples, 20 grams less. I can respect Troy advise since he was very concerned about reliability and making the lightest wheel he could. . I opted for the Crostsini 3.1 even though the overall wheelset weight is close, these have a 370 gram rims verses the 400 gram rims of the RD400's, I would rather have less rotataing weight at the rim since weight has more of an effect on the wheel when it is farther from the hub. I also could have save a few grams if I would have had the front laced radial verses the 2 across that I chose for the lacing but every wheel I have is radial on the front and I just wanted something different. They look very sweet and pictures could never do them justice compared to seeing them with your own eyes and feeling the balance of the wheels. The final build weight was 1279 grams with the stickers intack. Pealing those twelve vinyl stickers will drop it down to about 1265 easy but I do like the graphics so they stay for now. Very unusual for a sticker pealer.

Here's the ride report:


First I shoed then with Vittoria Diamante Pro light tires and Maxxis flylight tubes and rime strips and a Cycle-Dynamics 12-23 Campy style cassette. They spin forever. Tire mounting on the Crostini's was pretty easy by hand. No sore thumbs this morning but just enough difficulty that I'm sure the tires are on very secure and I could almost bet the tires won't roll off. Overall I'm very pleased with them so far and they did come in under my Rolf Prima Elan Aeros that wieghed 1308 grams on the same scale. Weightwise they are great for fair weather training wheels.

So I started out to only take a short first ride and wound up turning into a much longer ride than anticipated. Are they stiff? Very and they felt great cornering hard! Do the accelerate quickly, another big YES. Not only are those Tune hubs pretty to look at the ride so damn nice too! The braking is much better than my Rolf Prima Elan Aero's. There is not the brake pulsing that the Rolf's have although you do hear a bit of a thunk on the front rim since they are pinned and not welded. Where I live is pretty flat but the couple of little hills I did encounter had me going up a gear or two lower than I usually ride on them. Maybe it was just one of those days but I really think it was the wheels. They do freewheel pretty loud but pedaling fixes that. I was very happy to get them but now that I have ridden them I'm plenty satisified with them.


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

Gorgeous wheels Juan, a very nice addition to your stable.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I just recieved these a couple of days ago from Ligero Wheelworks in Chattanooga, Tn, AKA Bikemesenger. My new wheels are Alex 3.1 Crostini rims laced two across with Black Sapim Cxray spokes, 24 front and 28 rear to Tune 70 and 180 hubs. Why does tune make such a pretty cassette freehub that will be hidden by the cassette? That red is hot. I originally wanted a 24 rear but Troy called me and didn't think it was wise and felt uncomfortable building a 24 rear with such a light rim. If we went with my original build it would have been about, four spokes and nipples, 20 grams less. I can respect Troy advise since he was very concerned about reliability and making the lightest wheel he could. . I opted for the Crostsini 3.1 even though the overall wheelset weight is close, these have a 370 gram rims verses the 400 gram rims of the RD400's, I would rather have less rotataing weight at the rim since weight has more of an effect on the wheel when it is farther from the hub. I also could have save a few grams if I would have had the front laced radial verses the 2 across that I chose for the lacing but every wheel I have is radial on the front and I just wanted something different. They look very sweet and pictures could never do them justice compared to seeing them with your own eyes and feeling the balance of the wheels. The final build weight was 1279 grams with the stickers intack. Pealing those twelve vinyl stickers will drop it down to about 1265 easy but I do like the graphics so they stay for now. Very unusual for a sticker pealer.
> 
> Here's the ride report:
> 
> ...


Nice wheels, of course.

I gotta say, though, that all your nice bike kit...and you've got a lot of it....clashes badly with the H-D motorpickle. You need to upgrade the motorpickle to a brand that goes nicely with you bike stuff.


----------



## SHVentus (Mar 15, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I just recieved these a couple of days ago from Ligero Wheelworks in Chattanooga, Tn, AKA Bikemesenger. My new wheels are Alex 3.1 Crostini rims laced two across with Black Sapim Cxray spokes, 24 front and 28 rear to Tune 70 and 180 hubs. Why does tune make such a pretty cassette freehub that will be hidden by the cassette? That red is hot. I originally wanted a 24 rear but Troy called me and didn't think it was wise and felt uncomfortable building a 24 rear with such a light rim. If we went with my original build it would have been about, four spokes and nipples, 20 grams less. I can respect Troy advise since he was very concerned about reliability and making the lightest wheel he could. . I opted for the Crostsini 3.1 even though the overall wheelset weight is close, these have a 370 gram rims verses the 400 gram rims of the RD400's, I would rather have less rotataing weight at the rim since weight has more of an effect on the wheel when it is farther from the hub. I also could have save a few grams if I would have had the front laced radial verses the 2 across that I chose for the lacing but every wheel I have is radial on the front and I just wanted something different. They look very sweet and pictures could never do them justice compared to seeing them with your own eyes and feeling the balance of the wheels. The final build weight was 1279 grams with the stickers intack. Pealing those twelve vinyl stickers will drop it down to about 1265 easy but I do like the graphics so they stay for now. Very unusual for a sticker pealer.
> 
> Here's the ride report:
> 
> ...


Juanmoretime,

Very nice looking set of wheels! Good research & build.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> Nice wheels, of course.
> 
> I gotta say, though, that all your nice bike kit...and you've got a lot of it....clashes badly with the H-D motorpickle. You need to upgrade the motorpickle to a brand that goes nicely with you bike stuff.


The Harley does compliment the bikes. An old design, like the double triangle frame, while taking avantage of modern materials and technology. Lycra and leather, both have their place!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> The Harley does compliment the bikes. An old design, like the double triangle frame, while taking avantage of modern materials and technology. Lycra and leather, both have their place!



I'll give you cash if you spend a day riding your Harley 'round town, whilst wearing lycra bike shorts....and they have to be visible to everyone on the road. Heh.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures and the review. I look forward to receiving my wheels from Troy by the end of this week or the first part of next week. I went with the White Industry H1 hubs instead of the Tune. Mine should weigh around 1390 grams. Is this the first set you have had build by Ligero Wheelworks?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

kevinmcdade said:


> Thanks for the pictures and the review. I look forward to receiving my wheels from Troy by the end of this week or the first part of next week. I went with the White Industry H1 hubs instead of the Tune. Mine should weigh around 1390 grams. Is this the first set you have had build by Ligero Wheelworks?


Yes it is although I can say it won't be the last. 

After riding them again a few times after posting the review they keep getting better. I can't even look at my Rolf's right now.

Please post pictures and a ride report after you receive them.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> I'll give you cash if you spend a day riding your Harley 'round town, whilst wearing lycra bike shorts....and they have to be visible to everyone on the road. Heh.


How about a "marblebag" from back in my triathlon days. Maybe something in a tropical print?


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

kevinmcdade said:


> Thanks for the pictures and the review. I look forward to receiving my wheels from Troy by the end of this week or the first part of next week. I went with the White Industry H1 hubs instead of the Tune. Mine should weigh around 1390 grams. Is this the first set you have had build by Ligero Wheelworks?


Those are the hubs Troy is using to build a set for me with the Sapim CX-Ray and the Crosstini 3.1/3.2 rims. It has been a long wait for the hubs and the trip to the anodizer, but I am sure they will be worth the wait.


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Juan,
Thanks for getting me in touch with Ligero. My wheels are waiting for a R3.1 28h for the rear before he can build them up around Tune hubs. Just a few more weeks of waiting.  Can't wait to try them up Hayter's Gap


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

bikeuphill9 said:


> Juan,
> Thanks for getting me in touch with Ligero. My wheels are waiting for a R3.1 28h for the rear before he can build them up around Tune hubs. Just a few more weeks of waiting.  Can't wait to try them up Hayter's Gap


The wait (weight) will be worth it!


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

My new set from Troy came in yesterday (R400 rim, CX-rays, anodized White Ind. hubs) and they look great! Wish I could say the same about the weather - maybe I can try them out tomorrow.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Hey Alien....*



alienator said:


> Nice wheels, of course.
> 
> I gotta say, though, that all your nice bike kit...and you've got a lot of it....clashes badly with the H-D motorpickle. You need to upgrade the motorpickle to a brand that goes nicely with you bike stuff.


 Isn't Liegro building a pair for you? where are they? You Know us Moots owners are an impatient bunch- where's the pics. 
Juan, 
those are beaut, sick I say. I'd like to have a pair for meself. Does he make cross wheels too? I've got me paws on the last "stumptown" cross frame in my size and have a new project...


----------



## Srexy (Oct 25, 2005)

I think Alien and my hubs both got stuck on the slow boat. 

From my (frequent - sorry Troy) conversations w/Troy it sounds like first White Ind gave him the runaround followed by the anodizers... I'm eagerly awaiting a set of White Ind./Sapim CX/Alex R400's which are due midweek next week.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> Isn't Liegro building a pair for you? where are they? You Know us Moots owners are an impatient bunch- where's the pics.
> Juan,
> those are beaut, sick I say. I'd like to have a pair for meself. Does he make cross wheels too? I've got me paws on the last "stumptown" cross frame in my size and have a new project...


I'm just waitin' for the wheels to be done. Mine will take a hair longer 'cuz he has to send the hubs out to be anodized black. They're gonna be black in honor of the verification that Hawking radiation was a real phenomena (You know, where in a black hole a virtual pair of particles is created inside the event horizon. One of the pair crosses the event horizon, becoming real and leaving the black hole, while the other, still virtual, falls toward the singularity, thus maintaining conservation of energy.....). 

Ligero will build whatever you want. Wheel buildin' is wheel buildin'............


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Srexy said:


> I think Alien and my hubs both got stuck on the slow boat.
> 
> From my (frequent - sorry Troy) conversations w/Troy it sounds like first White Ind gave him the runaround followed by the anodizers... I'm eagerly awaiting a set of White Ind./Sapim CX/Alex R400's which are due midweek next week.


I wouldn't know....Troy doesn't call or send me flowers anymore. I think he was using me for my money. See what happens when you pour your heart out to someone? They just run a belt sander w/ 50 grit sandpaper all over your heart, rub habanero sauce into your wounds, and break the heels off your best Nine West pumps. I'll never again be able to listen to what was our song.....

_"Goodbye to you, my trusted friend.
We've known each other since we're nine or ten.
Together we climbed hills or trees.
Learned of love and ABC's,
skinned our hearts and skinned our knees.

Goodbye my friend, it's hard to die,
when all the birds are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
Pretty girls are everywhere.
When you see them I'll be there.

We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.
But the hills that we climbed
were just seasons out of time.

Goodbye, Papa, please pray for me,
I was the black sheep of the family.
You tried to teach me right from wrong.
Too much wine and too much song,
wonder how I get along.

Goodbye, Papa, it's hard to die
when all the birds are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
Little children everywhere.
When you see them I'll be there.

We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.
But the wine and the song,
like the seasons, all have gone.

Goodbye, Michelle, my little one.
You gave me love and helped me find the sun.
And every time that I was down
you would always come around
and get my feet back on the ground.

Goodbye, Michelle, it's hard to die
when all the bird are singing in the sky,
Now that the spring is in the air.
With the flowers ev'rywhere.
I whish that we could both be there.

We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun.
But the stars we could reach
were just starfishs on the beach."_


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> Isn't Liegro building a pair for you? where are they? You Know us Moots owners are an impatient bunch- where's the pics.
> Juan,
> those are beaut, sick I say. I'd like to have a pair for meself. Does he make cross wheels too? I've got me paws on the last "stumptown" cross frame in my size and have a new project...


I have some deep section magnesium rims that I use when someone wants lgiht cyclocross wheels. The rims are 29mm tall and weigh 400 grams each but they are only available in 28 and 32h, which is perfect for cross.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

Ligero said:


> I have some deep section magnesium rims that I use when someone wants lgiht cyclocross wheels. The rims are 29mm tall and weigh 400 grams each but they are only available in 28 and 32h, which is perfect for cross.


Clincher or tubbie?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

trip221 said:


> My new set from Troy came in yesterday (R400 rim, CX-rays, anodized White Ind. hubs) and they look great! Wish I could say the same about the weather - maybe I can try them out tomorrow.


Come on now lets have some pictures. Actual weight?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> Come on now lets have some pictures. Actual weight?


Yeah, how much do they weigh, and more importantly, what color did you have the hubs anodized?


----------



## tpcrider (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Juan
How much?


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> Come on now lets have some pictures. Actual weight?


Here they are on my scales.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

alienator said:


> Yeah, how much do they weigh, and more importantly, what color did you have the hubs anodized?


Here is a picture of the hubs, I will let him post pictures with them on the bike.

The second picture is a pewter pair that I did last week.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

WOW!!!! Assuming I've not made my usual stupid math error, that set weighs in at 1328g? Looks like 20f/24r? Now, it's official. The wait for a new set of wheels is making me more than a bit randy.

Ligero may have to be nominated for demi-god status. Is that something the Vatican has to do, or can regular folk do that?

BTW, Ligero, Ben Franklin and friends got in the car yesterday and started the roadtrip to your house.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh, and the anodizing looks muy nice.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Mr Ligero Sir.......*



Ligero said:


> Here is a picture of the hubs, I will let him post pictures with them on the bike.
> 
> The second picture is a pewter pair that I did last week.


Crap! Those are some sick wheels! Love the bladed spokes and the weight-  
How much does that wheelset cost sir? I assume you can anodize the hubs any color? 
Lets talk about those cross rims you were talking about? Tuby or clinchy? 28 or 32 hole? sounds like the perfect catching for Chris King hubs, red that is. How much would those weigh? any pics? 
thank you,


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> Crap! Those are some sick wheels! Love the bladed spokes and the weight-
> How much does that wheelset cost sir? I assume you can anodize the hubs any color?
> Lets talk about those cross rims you were talking about? Tuby or clinchy? 28 or 32 hole? sounds like the perfect catching for Chris King hubs, red that is. How much would those weigh? any pics?
> thank you,


Ain't they, though? I swear, nearly every time I see a set of handbuilt wheels.....and Ligero's got quite a streak of tasty wheel postings goin' on.....I wonder what people find so attractive about Ksyriums....Rolfs......whatever. The built wheels we've been seein' lately are light, durable, and uber droolworthy.


----------



## Srexy (Oct 25, 2005)

Now I'm really salivating... that's my exact build but my hubs are black! Do you have pics of mine Troy?


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Uber Droolworthy....*



alienator said:


> Ain't they, though? I swear, nearly every time I see a set of handbuilt wheels.....and Ligero's got quite a streak of tasty wheel postings goin' on.....I wonder what people find so attractive about Ksyriums....Rolfs......whatever. The built wheels we've been seein' lately are light, durable, and uber droolworthy.


There's spit all over my keyboard! UUHHH, can I get a set of the White Hubs in Anodized RED, same spokes and rims to go with my RED CK and RED on my Alpha Q? UUMMMM me Moots is getting all full of angst.......
Oh, and I'll need that cross set also for me new cross project  Alien, did I mention another frame awaits a build? Where's TB? haven't heard from him in a while?


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

Alright guys. Here are the pics on the bike. The weather here was great today and I was able to put 85 miles on them. They are sweet! The hubs roll smooth, they accelerate easily (thanks to the low rim weight), and climb awesome! I got a ton of compliments from my buddies and I got to laugh at them for how much they paid for Ksyrium ES's and the new Eurus wheels - ha! I would definitely recommend Troy to anyone looking for an extremely high quality custom wheelset. I will order again in the future.

Thanks again Troy!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> There's spit all over my keyboard! UUHHH, can I get a set of the White Hubs in Anodized RED, same spokes and rims to go with my RED CK and RED on my Alpha Q? UUMMMM me Moots is getting all full of angst.......
> Oh, and I'll need that cross set also for me new cross project  Alien, did I mention another frame awaits a build? Where's TB? haven't heard from him in a while?


TerryB is out buying a new frame 'cuz the Campy seatpost on one of his bikes is slipping. Another frame awaits? Which frame is that?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

trip221 said:


> Alright guys. Here are the pics on the bike. The weather here was great today and I was able to put 85 miles on them. They are sweet! The hubs roll smooth, they accelerate easily (thanks to the low rim weight), and climb awesome! I got a ton of compliments from my buddies and I got to laugh at them for how much they paid for Ksyrium ES's and the new Eurus wheels - ha! I would definitely recommend Troy to anyone looking for an extremely high quality custom wheelset. I will order again in the future.
> 
> Thanks again Troy!


Very nice. Very tasteful. Very blue.


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks. I didn't know if the blue tires would be too much, but I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

trip221 said:


> Thanks. I didn't know if the blue tires would be too much, but I think it turned out pretty good.


Yeah, it works well, especially with black so dominant in the frame.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Troy, those are real nice, man. You do your own adonizing? That is a great service for someone going that little extra (little?) to really finish off the bike. It's one thing to have nice wheels, but those *look *fantastic!

-Eric


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*W.W. Gathering*

Juan are you bringing that set to the W.W. gathering down here in Chattanooga ?

C


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Them and my 1005 gram carbon tubies!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Troy let me know he built a set like mine for everyone to demo at the weight weenie gathering that is just like mine but has Pilar titanium bladed spokes that will be right at or slightly under 1200 gram clinchers.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> Troy let me know he built a set like mine for everyone to demo at the weight weenie gathering that is just like mine but has Pilar titanium bladed spokes that will be right at or slightly under 1200 gram clinchers.


I may also have a set of tubulars that weigh 950 grams! The clincher pair should weigh around 1180 when done.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Ligero said:


> Here is a picture of the hubs, I will let him post pictures with them on the bike.
> 
> The second picture is a pewter pair that I did last week.


You need to post a piccie or two of a set of black anodized H1's. We all want to see what that looks like.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

alienator said:


> You need to post a piccie or two of a set of black anodized H1's. We all want to see what that looks like.


Will these 2 do?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Ligero said:


> Will these 2 do?


Ooooeeeerrrrrrrr! Me luv longtime! Johnny Cash would definitely approve.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Ligero said:


> Will these 2 do?


Hmmmm....I can't make out all the details of that freehub, but the splines do look deep, just like those on Campy freehubs......hmmmmm.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

alienator said:


> Hmmmm....I can't make out all the details of that freehub, but the splines do look deep, just like those on Campy freehubs......hmmmmm.


Yes, they are Campy but they are both 24h rears. Srexy got my last black 28h rear hub, otherwise you would be getting yours faster.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Ligero said:


> Yes, they are Campy but they are both 24h rears. Srexy got my last black 28h rear hub, otherwise you would be getting yours faster.


You have PM, sir.

Where did I put my Ritalin?


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Ligero said:


> I may also have a set of tubulars that weigh 950 grams! The clincher pair should weigh around 1180 when done.



Whoa ok you cannot just say that  Tell us more about these 950gr tubbies  That sounds wild


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*How about 2 sets under 950g?*

http://www.sales.light-bikes.com/extralite/extralite.asp#Road Wheelsets

*UltraClimb SPZ 920gr.(pair)*









*Weight: 920Gr / set.*
*Lacing: straight pull.*
*Hubs: Extralite UltraHubs SP.*
*Rims: Tubular, Zipp 280 Carbon.*
*Spokes: 20+24 bladed double butted beta Titanium.*
*Graphics: Extralite + ZIPP decals.*
*Compatible: Shimano, Campagnolo.*
*Nipples: Ergal, ABS system.*
*Finishing: natural carbon.*






































​ 







​ 







​ ExtraClimbSLX and UltraClimb SPZ as all of our production excede Uni/Din safety standard requirements.
As general rule just realize that Uni/Din safety standards and tests consider a 90kg. (200Lb.) extremely strong athlete efforts as reference.

*UltraClimb SPN 865gr.(pair)*

Lightest wheelset in the Nanosphere.

*Weight: 865Gr / set.*
*Lacing: straight pull.*
*Hubs: Extralite UltraHubs SP.*
*Nipples: Ergal, ABS system.*
*Compatible: Shimano, Campagnolo.*
*Spokes: 20+24 DB bladed beta Titanium.*
*Rims:  Tubolar, Nano Elite Carbon 18mm x w24mm.*
*Graphics: Extreme + Extralite decals.*
*Finishing: natural carbon.*


SLN rim manifacturer recommends the rider weight should be 75-80kg. max (depending on spoke strenght).
Our special Ti spokes offered higher tensile strenght than the popular Sapim cx-ray.

*Neither set is desgined for cyclocross!*


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Really beautiful wheels Troy! I did not realize WI wheels could be built so light!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Ligero,

I went to your website but there is no info about components, options, colors, price, etc.

Can you put more info up for those of us interested in buying?

Thanks.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

HazemBata said:


> Ligero,
> 
> I went to your website but there is no info about components, options, colors, price, etc.
> 
> ...


My website is very basic right now, it getting a redesign next week. For weights I can build clinchers as light as 1160 grams but my average build is around 1300 to 1340 grams, the prices start at around $500 and go up from there.


----------



## Srexy (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you for the overnight love Troy! 

Heading out for a ride on these bad boys right now. 

W/strapping tape, speedcific skewer and lunarlight tubes I lost 120g alone on the rear. Forgot to weigh the all-up front but will do so when I get home.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Srexy said:


> Thank you for the overnight love Troy!
> 
> Heading out for a ride on these bad boys right now.
> 
> W/strapping tape, speedcific skewer and lunarlight tubes I lost 120g alone on the rear. Forgot to weigh the all-up front but will do so when I get home.


Now I hate you even more than I hate myself.

Nice wheels, you bastard.

Troy told me in an email that he hopes to have mine done by the end of the fiscal year. Says he's trying to focus, right now, on achieving zen in the hammock in his backyard.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

alienator said:


> Now I hate you even more than I hate myself.
> 
> Nice wheels, you bastard.
> 
> Troy told me in an email that he hopes to have mine done by the end of the fiscal year. Says he's trying to focus, right now, on achieving zen in the hammock in his backyard.


Good thing I set up the wifi in the back yard so I can emails from the hammock.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't like they way the crossed spokes come out of the hub crooked on those Extralites...


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

rruff said:


> I don't like they way the crossed spokes come out of the hub crooked on those Extralites...


You know that bugs me, too. Maybe one of the expert wheel builders, here, would like to speak to that. Ergott? Ligero?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Ligero said:


> Good thing I set up the wifi in the back yard so I can emails from the hammock.


I envy you. I've been flinging myself against the saguaro cactus outside to take my mind of the ache caused by my bike's decided lack of H1 hubs and CX-Rays. Damn those cactus needles hurt.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

alienator said:


> You know that bugs me, too. Maybe one of the expert wheel builders, here, would like to speak to that. Ergott? Ligero?


In order for them to come out the flange straight the flange would need to be bigger. The spokes come out of a normal flange the same way but you do not have tab which is at a 90 degree angle as a reference point to see it. Draw a line from one spoke hole across the hub to the opposite spoke hole, now look at the angle that the spokes are acording to that line and that is what it would look like if it was a straight pull hub.


----------



## Topherocity (Feb 29, 2004)

A set of the ano-pewter H1 hubs, Niobium 30mm rims and CX-Ray spokes arrived from Ligero a little over a week ago. I have a 50 mile ride tomorrow so will post a review this weekend. Very light, very rigid and spin forever. I'm impressed and very happy. Thanks, Troy!

~C


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Topherocity said:


> A set of the ano-pewter H1 hubs, Niobium 30mm rims and CX-Ray spokes arrived from Ligero a little over a week ago. I have a 50 mile ride tomorrow so will post a review this weekend. Very light, very rigid and spin forever. I'm impressed and very happy. Thanks, Troy!
> 
> ~C


Pics please. I hear that the 2 pewter hubsets--one we've seen already and yours--were slightly different in shade, per customer request. It'd be cool to see the difference.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

alienator said:


> Pics please. I hear that the 2 pewter hubsets--one we've seen already and yours--were slightly different in shade, per customer request. It'd be cool to see the difference.


You can see the difference between the 2 outside hubs and the 2 in the center, the blues are also different one is blue and then the other is dust blue.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Ligero said:


> You can see the difference between the 2 outside hubs and the 2 in the center, the blues are also different one is blue and then the other is dust blue.


I'll give you this, your anodizer does nice work. The 2 center pewter hubs are muy nice (Were the two outside pewters the ones in the previously posted build?). In fact that pewter tone (uhm, center one, again) would make a cool OEM finish. The powder blue is pretty nice, too....not as nice as black would be, especially black on a 24f, 28r, but still pretty nice.

Johnny Cash would not be angered by the nice, non-black finish on those hubs, and as such, he'd choose to not send Chuck Norris to your house to deal you a roundhouse kick.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Topherocity said:


> A set of the ano-pewter H1 hubs, Niobium 30mm rims and CX-Ray spokes arrived from Ligero a little over a week ago. I have a 50 mile ride tomorrow so will post a review this weekend. Very light, very rigid and spin forever. I'm impressed and very happy. Thanks, Troy!
> 
> ~C


Please post some pictures of your new wheels. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

tigoat said:


> Please post some pictures of your new wheels. Thanks!:thumbsup:


Here is a picture I took before I sent them to him, I have more but I need to resize them before I post them.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*very nice*



Ligero said:


> Here is a picture I took before I sent them to him, I have more but I need to resize them before I post them.


Thanks Troy for posting the picture, cannot wait to get mine! Are those Niobium 30mm rims with a carbon layer? It would be nice to see some pictures of wheels with Niobium 30mm rims and Pilar ti spokes.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

tigoat said:


> Thanks Troy for posting the picture, cannot wait to get mine! Are those Niobium 30mm rims with a carbon layer? It would be nice to see some pictures of wheels with Niobium 30mm rims and Pilar ti spokes.


Like these?


----------



## RDP (May 1, 2006)

Ligero,

Where's the Crumpton? Will it be an SL? 

R


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice indeed Troy! 

I want ti spokes and Niobium 30mm rims for my set when those Tune hubs become available. Thanks!


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Troy,

What do you think of those IRD Niobium Cadence/VSR rims from IRD? They claimed to be 390 grams with single eyelets which should be very close to those Alex Crostini 3.1/3.2, at least mass wise. 

Here is the link to IRD:

http://www.interlocracing.com/rims.html

Thanks!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

tigoat said:


> Troy,
> 
> What do you think of those IRD Niobium Cadence/VSR rims from IRD? They claimed to be 390 grams with single eyelets which should be very close to those Alex Crostini 3.1/3.2, at least mass wise.
> 
> ...


My Cadence rims came in at slightly over 400 grams each. The Crostini 3.1 rims are much more close to their target weight.


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Since Ligero was nice enough to post this picture I will give a report on the wheels as he was also nice enough to sell me these wheels right off his bike. 
They weigh 1376 gram, are 20/24, 30mm Niobium rims with blue Pilar Ti alloy spokes.
I have been very satisfied with them. I was a little worried about the White H1 hubs possibly being too loud but they have been surprisingly quiet. The light weight allows them to spin up very nicely and when climbing I've seen no rubbing from flexing nor had problems while cornering. They spin out very well, as good or better than the people's wheels I ride with, as compared to my old wheels when coasting downhill. 
I've got about 750 miles on them and Troy had about 300 miles on them evaluating the spokes and build. I am very happy with them. 
I have seen an improved mph average when using these but other than that I can't offer data to show they've made me faster. I just know I like them better than my Bonti Race Lites and X-Lites. Plus, the blue spokes have a great blue color you see when they're spinning, it looks very good with my blue and white bike. Again, very satisfied. Thanks Troy. 
Jerry


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*good info*



Juanmoretime said:


> My Cadence rims came in at slightly over 400 grams each. The Crostini 3.1 rims are much more close to their target weight.


Well if that is the case, then the mass of a set of Cadences should be about the same as a set of Crosstinis with the 3.1/3.2 combo.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*good info*



jerman said:


> Since Ligero was nice enough to post this picture I will give a report on the wheels as he was also nice enough to sell me these wheels right off his bike.
> They weigh 1376 gram, are 20/24, 30mm Niobium rims with blue Pilar Ti alloy spokes.
> I have been very satisfied with them. I was a little worried about the White H1 hubs possibly being too loud but they have been surprisingly quiet. The light weight allows them to spin up very nicely and when climbing I've seen no rubbing from flexing nor had problems while cornering. They spin out very well, as good or better than the people's wheels I ride with, as compared to my old wheels when coasting downhill.
> I've got about 750 miles on them and Troy had about 300 miles on them evaluating the spokes and build. I am very happy with them.
> ...


Great review Jerry, thanks!

What shade of blue are those ti spokes? Can it be had with the same blue as the hubs shown here somewhere? :thumbsup:


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Ligero said:


> In order for them to come out the flange straight the flange would need to be bigger. The spokes come out of a normal flange the same way but you do not have tab which is at a 90 degree angle as a reference point to see it. Draw a line from one spoke hole across the hub to the opposite spoke hole, now look at the angle that the spokes are acording to that line and that is what it would look like if it was a straight pull hub.


Perhaps at some point I will remember, but there is a straight-pull hub out there that has the holes drilled in 3-D so the spokes exit the hubs heading directly at the spoke holes. I think it was a prebuilt wheel, but I want to see they can be had otherwise. Damn, what was the name!!!


-Eric

PS nice work Troy!!


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

ergott said:


> Perhaps at some point I will remember, but there is a straight-pull hub out there that has the holes drilled in 3-D so the spokes exit the hubs heading directly at the spoke holes. I think it was a prebuilt wheel, but I want to see they can be had otherwise. Damn, what was the name!!!
> 
> 
> -Eric
> ...


I think it is Cane Creek, they used to have something on their website about how they had the optimal flange size.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Troy...*

are your mag rims similiar to the AC rims in terms of weight and finish? Are they durable enough for everyday wheels? THX

JR


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a new bike coming and although I am under some pressure to use factory wheels I would prefer not to.

I would however like a set of wheels in the 1400 / 1500 gm range, Campy compatible - not fussed whether they Tubular or Clincher - maybe some options to choose from.

I sent an email to one of the builders in this thread, can't remember who and have not heard back. If either of you can think of some options for me and suggest them I would appreciate it.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

toomanybikes said:


> I have a new bike coming and although I am under some pressure to use factory wheels I would prefer not to.
> 
> I would however like a set of wheels in the 1400 / 1500 gm range, Campy compatible - not fussed whether they Tubular or Clincher - maybe some options to choose from.
> 
> I sent an email to one of the builders in this thread, can't remember who and have not heard back. If either of you can think of some options for me and suggest them I would appreciate it.


Sometimes these small builders, as in a one man operation, get so bogged down with emails and phone calls that it takes them away from what they need to do and that's building wheels. With smaller companies I always suggest a phone call since many will answer their phone but they will get their email when they can.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> I have a new bike coming and although I am under some pressure to use factory wheels I would prefer not to.
> 
> I would however like a set of wheels in the 1400 / 1500 gm range, Campy compatible - not fussed whether they Tubular or Clincher - maybe some options to choose from.
> 
> I sent an email to one of the builders in this thread, can't remember who and have not heard back. If either of you can think of some options for me and suggest them I would appreciate it.


I agree with the previous reply, call Troy directly if you need a set of custom wheels. 

http://www.ligerowheels.com/


----------



## Sindic (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey, Ligero?

Is it possible to get some prices on semi-light/sturdy wheels for a 250lbr? I'm probably not in the market until Fall, but it would help to know what I'm looking at.

I don't know anything about wheels, so pm me or reply here with information you need concerning the bike.

Thanks!


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Ti Alloy Spokes*



tigoat said:


> Great review Jerry, thanks!
> 
> What shade of blue are those ti spokes? Can it be had with the same blue as the hubs shown here somewhere? :thumbsup:


tigoat,
The middle picture above on Ligero's Ridley most accurately shows the true color my blue spokes. 
Also, the Ligero post above on 4/15 shows White hubs annodized to a lighter pewter shade. They are on the right and are the top and bottom ones. They look very close in color to my spokes, but it's hard to tell exactly from pictures. I think Lemmy999 ended up with those particular hubs. 
It's a great build, good luck.
Jerry


----------

